# LibreOffice Version: 6.4.5.2 Conditional Formatting Borked??



## byrnejb (Jul 28, 2020)

Despite my better judgement I decided to try out the 'repaired' LibreOffice package and discovered that the latest version has a bug in Calc whereby any conditional formatting applied to a cell replaces all other direct formatting.  For example, if you have a numeric field formatted as 0.00;[RED]-0.00  with a conditional format of not-equal to zero changing the background colour to yellow  then  some fields display dd.dd and others dd.d and still others dd.  Attempting to edit the conditional field for these cells brings up a dialogue box saying that this cell already has conditional formatting do you want to edit it.  Answering yes brings up the conditional formatting dialogue box with the existing conditions and settings completely absent.

There is no rhyme or reason for which cells have their display data format changed.

I have attempted to report this to the open document foundation but their bugzilla seems unable to complete my logon at the moment.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 31, 2020)

I have no specific cure, but I found often it is safer/more robust, to apply a formatting template to a cell than to apply direct formatting to it.


----------

